# Neo-Orthodox predestination



## bigheavyq (Jan 6, 2005)

help, help, help me PLEASE!!!!!!!!

have a sister who is into false doctrine of predestination. 
she says that its Christ who is predestinated and elect. We are elect IN Christ. everyone is. those who reject Him will fall and those who recieve Him will go to heaven. she says she was a calvinist but rejected it in favor of berkouwer and the neo- orthodox. 
How can I show her the truth? Defend the Biblical position?
Please help, I'm stuck.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 8, 2005)

In other words,she is now an armenian?That is almost what it sounds like.

[Edited on 1-8-2005 by Average Joey]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 8, 2005)

Focus on those verse which teach about God electing individuals, not just Christ. Like "those whom the Father has given me" and those"chosen from the foundation of the world" etc. And of course, she ahs to answer teh question how one gets "in Christ" in her scheme, which will end up being some form of works salvation.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> 
> 
> help, help, help me PLEASE!!!!!!!!
> ...



Jonathan,

This is essentially Hank Hanegraff's position. You might want to do a google search on criticisms of Hank to find some good material.


----------



## Ranger (Jan 8, 2005)

I didn't realize that was the neo-orthodox position. It doesn't sound to Barthian, but who knows what he believed half of the time. I do believe I read that idea in a Pillar New Testament Commentary on Ephesians by P.T. O'Brien. I'm with Patrick on this one. There are to many verses such as Acts 13:48 which clearly focus on individuals being predestined to believe, not just to be elected in Christ.


----------



## Average Joey (Jan 9, 2005)

It also sounds like a way for someone to hide behind what the words predestination and chosen mean.

[Edited on 1-9-2005 by Average Joey]


----------

